
A year with the Apple Watch: What works, what doesn’t, and what lies ahead? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/04/a-year-with-the-apple-watch-what-works-what-doesnt-and-what-lies-ahead/
======
oehokie
I'm surprised there are no comments on this, but I'll contribute...

I'm a smartwatch fanatic. I believe the people that deny smartwatches are the
same kinds of people that initially denied the utility of mobile phones /
smart phones / etc. I had the OG Pebble, the first Moto 360, the Pebble Time
Steel and then the Apple Watch. (I am by no means an expert) I also owned a
fitbit charge HR and a Basis HR watch (the original model...)

I currently only own the Apple Watch (sold the others to friends). I think the
Pebble products are king in the smart watch space at the moment due to their
price, ease of use, and cross-platform compatibility

I love my apple watch, but it's not as easy to (for example) change songs
without looking at the watch (on the pebble, this would be pushing the up/down
buttons)... on the apple watch the display needs to be turned on and you have
to hit a "soft" button.

I also love the apple watch for its heart rate sensor and other capabilities
(that a lot of android watches have)... google fit and apple health are
similar and underutilized though. (Pebble is now trying to get in this space,
but lacks the heart rate).

As an aside I'm surprised at the lack of health/fitness apps... I imagine that
other devs (like me) are interested in these kinds of apps and have great
ideas... but are busy with other projects (also my problem). (If anyone wants
to casually collaborate on something like that... let me know)

(that was kind of rambly, but I'm at brunch, and I realize this isn't
reddit... so my apologies)

